# What is my dog's breed?



## redinque (May 18, 2008)

Hi, I'm a new member, and I've been reading through the forums and have learned a lot. I have a question for all the experienced dog people: What kind of breed is my dog? I adopted him a few weeks ago from a rescue and the lady said he was a keeshond, but all the pictures I've seen point to the contrary. Is he a keeshond/pomeranian mix? Right now at 3 months he's the size of a full-grown pomeranian (my friend has a pomeranian).


























Thank you for your help.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a Chow mix to me. Very cute. does he have any spots on his tongue or is his tongue blue/black?


----------



## redinque (May 18, 2008)

His tongue is pink. His eyes and nose don't have the same quality as a chow chow, I think. His fur is smoother, too. I think it doesn't show that well in the picture. Maybe he's a chow/pomeranian mix. Is that even possible??!


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

Very possible. You would be suprised by what breeds show up together for designer breeds. 
I can see some chow in him...he looks alot like my dogs dad, who is a chow mix. 
I could see him being a keeshond mixed with a pom as well..
I think the chow x pom looks more likely, because I don't see many keeshond characteristics in him.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL Oh man, anything is possible. I guess people will breed just about any mixes now days. I guess anything that happens is a designer something. He is very cute either way. Pretty face.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I think I'll cover all the bases. LOL Pom/Chow/Keeshound cross. 
I doubt he is a PB Keeshound. This would be a good one for a DNA test. 

What does he weigh? Standard for a Pom is 7# max.


----------



## Franny Glass (Apr 23, 2008)

I see plenty of pom in him, or at least some other spitz breed. It'll be interesting to see what he looks like all grown up.

And yeah, 7# is about standard for a pet pom, but I've seen "purebreds" as large as 25#. Go figure.


----------



## MuttHunter (May 17, 2008)

I agree with the above suggestions about having some kind of spitz ancestry. From the tightly curled tail, the short fur (short for a spitz or chow, anyway) and to a lesser extent color and head shape there might be some Shiba Inu in there as well. All these characteristics are found on several other breeds too, however, not just Shiba's.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Can't be a purebred Keeshond, they don't come in red


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

please don't take this the wrong way...

....but its just looks like a BYB pomeranian to me, where they just breed any pom to any pom. The mix that is in there is probably so "diluted" you can't tell by looking at it. I see "purebred" pomeranians in the paper that look like that all the time. Also one of my customers has a papered pom that looks just like it. The byb's don't try to stay with any standard.

Get one of the doggie dna tests. It is a cute cute cute dog tho.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I've seen a pom that weighed 40 pounds! Granted, that was before she was treated for her thyroid problem, but she's still a very big pom.

I've met very, very few Pomeranians that fit the breed standard for size. I could probably count them all on one hand. And fit them all in one hand!

I'd say mostly pom, but maybe some Eskimo or other slightly larger spitz type breed mixed in. Whatever he is, he's a handsome little devil!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Franny Glass said:


> And yeah, 7# is about standard for a pet pom, but I've seen "purebreds" as large as 25#. Go figure.


I was just going by the standard. YIKES I've seen over weight Pom's but never as much as 25# or even 40# as Lorina stated in her post. 
Now that is overweight. LOL And they are PB's?


----------



## redinque (May 18, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for your help. I guess I'll just have to see in a few months when/if he gets bigger. That'll probably be the only way. 

Can you really get doggie DNA tests? Aren't they expensive? And where can you go to get it?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

redinque said:


> \Can you really get doggie DNA tests? Aren't they expensive? And where can you go to get it?


Another member on this board had a DNA test done, but I can't find the thread. Do a search on Google, here's one company I came up with http://www.canineheritage.com/ there are many. I have a friend on another board and I asked her what company she used. I'll let you know when you replies.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet he's all Pom. I see poms from BYBs and mills who come into rescue all the time who look like that. They're throwbacks to the older Spitz (not spitz- by Spitz, I mean the German Spitz family that the Pom is the smallest member of) type. Until the 1880s, the smallest of the Spitz were in the 15-20 pound range.


----------



## redinque (May 18, 2008)

Oh! I totally forgot until this moment, but the lady said that his brother is gray and black like a keeshond. I think they were found together, and at first, she was asking me if I could adopt them together. THAT'S why they thought he was a keeshond!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

redinque said:


> Oh! I totally forgot until this moment, but the lady said that his brother is gray and black like a keeshond. I think they were found together, and at first, she was asking me if I could adopt them together. THAT'S why they thought he was a keeshond!


Remember with dogs, litters can have more then one father. One can be purebred and the next pup can be a mixed dog.

Pom was the first thing that popped into my mind. I don't see Chow or keeshond at all...


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Remember with dogs, litters can have more then one father. One can be purebred and the next pup can be a mixed dog.
> 
> Pom was the first thing that popped into my mind. I don't see Chow or keeshond at all...


Yes, that is definitely true! I think that's what happened with Bo. His dad was allegedly a PB lab and the mother unknown (backwards, I know, I don't understand that, but anyway). All his littermates looked like perfect little pb labs....he looks like a Dane with _maybe_ some lab thrown in at some point.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Here's the link, choose a vet in your area

http://www.wisdompanel.com/


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Poms *do* come in "Keeshond colored'- it's called Wolf Grey, and it's not that uncommon.


----------



## Noah (Apr 17, 2008)

Hmmm...maybe some kind of spitz dog : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spitz#List_of_Spitz-type_dog_breeds

I always find it easier to guess breeds when they are adults, because you can see how big they are, how long their muzzle, etc


----------



## redinque (May 18, 2008)

Wow! I guess you learn something everyday. I NEVER knew that! About the multiple fathers thing. That is like a new revelation. Yes, then if that's the case, then I suppose anything goes. 

Dogs ... they're so crazy!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

All I thought was Chow mix when I look at the pictures but very cute!


----------



## Rika (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a dog that is a Keeshond X Pomeranian and she looks pretty muuch the same as youurs but she is a bit fluffier and she is the size of a kesshond lol has he been shaved?? coz thats what my dog looks like when she is shaved lol bye


----------



## pomgirl05 (Jul 13, 2009)

your puppy looks VERY similar to mine that i adopted from a rescue center in monterey. they have the same legs, hair length, everything.

let me know if you find out what your dog is mixed with! all i know is that my puppy's mom was a pomeranian!


----------



## redinque (May 18, 2008)

Well I took a DNA test for him a while back, and it said that Cody is just a pomeranian, but since keeshonds and other spitz dogs are in the same family, maybe he had a trace amount in his blood that wasn't detected. He doesn't look like any of the other pomeranians that I see. Their faces are more smashed and they don't really have the same coloring. It's like even if I wanted to find another dog just like my Cody, it would be very hard!


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

There are two types of pomeranians. The "smashed-face" ones you refer to,and ones like your Cody. I mostly see poms that look like Cody, and it's rare to see the "smashed-face" ones.


----------



## natalie265 (Jun 15, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> Remember with dogs, litters can have more then one father. One can be purebred and the next pup can be a mixed dog


LOL Apparently this can happen with people too! 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30864533/

I think he looks like a chow, but he's much too small. I agree w/the pomeranian guesses.


----------



## mattielax26 (Jul 9, 2009)

chow-pom

without a doubt.


----------

